# which one of those you fear to be the most POLL



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

kindly write your
1type
2enneargram 

thank you


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Right now, all of them apply. 

ENTP
5w6, So/Sx 584


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

My worst fear is being ugly. Aging is gonna be a bitch. Being dumb is probably pretty close though

ESFP 
3w2


----------



## mqg96 (Mar 5, 2015)

I would have to say not smart enough is my biggest fear, and a lot of people tend to think that being smart is just based off knowing information from your school or career, but its more than that. Also street smarts, learning tricks on how to make more money, trying to know the right things to do in order to build a family, I would like to put on a lot more muscle and more endurance, just trying to hustle much harder in general and have a better organized schedule.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

My worst fear atm is being not smart enough (to attend a high-ranked university).
INTJ 5w6.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

My worst fear is being ignorant, so I voted for the first one. I'm affraid of the unknown, and being oblivious.

Dunno my enneagram, but probably a head type.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

"Im useless or incompetitive" was my choice; INFP & 9w1. 

I always feel as though many people depend on me, and if I can't provide what's needed, I'm not sure how I'd function.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Being unloved. Not that I think being loved matters more than the others necessarily, but it's the one I'm least confident about in regards to myself.

INTP
5w4


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Other


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Definitely unattractive and unloved,which goes together,in a way

Why do people fear not being smart? :/
I know everyone cares about different things,but still


ENFJ,probably 2w3-6w5-9w8 sp/sx


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Also other.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

This is a tough one. I'm going to go with useless. Who wants to be useless?


----------



## aquirkynerd (Mar 26, 2015)

My biggest fear is probably the fear of eventually being suffocated by society into conforming to societal thoughts. That includes the fear of being materialistic, underambitious, and being afraid to follow my dreams and live life in the way I uniquely want to live it.

INFP
5w6


----------



## aquirkynerd (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are an INTJ and 5w6, trust me when I tell you not to worry about success. Your brain is basically designed to fix and refine until perfection is achieved (it never will be but anyway). The point is that you fix things until they work. You'll get where you want to be, my dear, one way or another x 

Sincerely, an INFP, 5w6


----------



## sunnybecoming (Oct 13, 2011)

Unloved! I'm ESFJ, 2w3.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Other, my biggest fear is not being there for those who depend on me when they need me, so related to feeling useless but not quite the same.
INFP 9w1


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I greatly fear being useless. This is why I always work harder than my teammembers with whatever I do. I don't ever want to be the weak link.

INTJ
6w5


----------



## Shelb (Mar 29, 2015)

I voted for all but unloved, even though I do fear that to a lesser degree. The thing is, I've never doubted that I am loved.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Other


could you please specify your fear?


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

mqg96 said:


> I would have to say not smart enough is my biggest fear, and a lot of people tend to think that being smart is just based off knowing information from your school or career, but its more than that. Also street smarts, learning tricks on how to make more money, trying to know the right things to do in order to build a family, I would like to put on a lot more muscle and more endurance, just trying to hustle much harder in general and have a better organized schedule.


kindly write your type and enneargram


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

unloved


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

stiletto said:


> Also other.


kindly specify


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

If we're talking about things that I know myself to be, then it is that I am stupid/unintelligent.

If we're talking about possibilities, my worst fear is that other people will see me as unattractive.

I feel so vain now :/ It's not really that I want to be seen as attractive so much as that I feel like people will be mean to me if I'm not

ESFJ 2w1


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I voted "Im useless or incompetitive"

ISTP 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am motivated by all of the listed concepts (assuming that "incompetitive" was supposed to be "incompetent"), but if I am to list what is the most motivating fear, insecurity, or concern, then _Other_:

* *





Fear, negative: being wrong (both morally and factually)
Neutral, positive: understanding who I am, who I should be, not conforming to social pressure yet balancing it with concern for others



INFP
4w5-1-6w5, sx>sp>so


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Being useless or incompetent.

INTP
5w6


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

There is no doubt about this:

Being useless and doing just about nothing is HORRIBLE! I mean, what am I going to do for my close ones? And I feel that this is a gateway to all the other categories: doing enables you to help others which is going to give you love, doing affords you the ability to look good and doing makes you learn new things or affords you the ability to learn new things.

I don't use MBTI, but I am FiSe, so ISFP? ennea: 6w5(main)-could be 6w7 as well(people tell me that I have balanced 6 wings see) , 8w7 , 4w3 , not sure about sx/sp/so.

edit: I don't care about competence, but doing nothing is really horrifying!


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

Im FiNe said:


> I am motivated by all of the listed concepts (assuming that "incompetitive" was supposed to be "incompetent"), but if I am to list what is the most motivating fear, insecurity, or concern, then _Other_:
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


thank you for posting and for the correction

I have a question(I hope its not stupid one) and forgive my grammar :do you fear being wrong morally because of the stigma of it or it is just personal matter ?

thanks


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

Im FiNe said:


> I am motivated by all of the listed concepts (assuming that "incompetitive" was supposed to be "incompetent"), but if I am to list what is the most motivating fear, insecurity, or concern, then _Other_:
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


thank you for posting and for the correction

I have a question(I hope its not stupid one) and forgive my grammar :do you fear being wrong morally because of the stigma of it or it is just personal matter ?

thanks


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Definitely unattractive and unloved,which goes together,in a way
> 
> Why do people fear not being smart? :/
> I know everyone cares about different things,but still
> ...


 from my perspective the main reason for that is because it hurts my feelings a lot when people belittle me or talk to me like Im not smart enough to be respected, a good example is my estj father he uses sarcasm with me to imply Im stupid when I fail to argue with him or give him my opinion and he don't give a fuck that it hurts my feeling and even if I express my feelings it is the worst decision I would make, that is why I fear not being smart enough or saying something that is stupid or doesn't make sense and so give impression to others that Im easy target or stupid and wont get their hints and don't deserve a higher level of conversation .


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

tsyspublic said:


> from my perspective the main reason for that is because it hurts my feelings a lot when people belittle me or talk to me like Im not smart enough to be respected, a good example is my estj father he uses sarcasm with me to imply Im stupid when I fail to argue with him or give him my opinion and he don't give a fuck that it hurts my feeling and even if I express my feelings it is the worst decision I would make, that is why I fear not being smart enough or saying something that is stupid or doesn't make sense and so give impression to others that Im easy target or stupid and wont get their hints and don't deserve a higher level of conversation .


I understand.Still,personally I'd call it fear of being disrespected,considered unworthy,etc.Just like unattractive imo goes with unloved.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

feel like these all apply. Leaning towards ENFP as my type and I'm an enneagram 6w7


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

To be honest, all of them really. INFP.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

tsyspublic said:


> thank you for posting and for the correction
> 
> I have a question(I hope its not stupid one) and forgive my grammar :do you fear being wrong morally because of the stigma of it or it is just personal matter ?
> 
> thanks


Actually I think that the question is astute. I do not perceive morality as being a culturally spawned set of guidelines but rather an objective part of reality that we come to understand. So other people can help to correct, support, and guide others in being moral dependent upon how closely they come to the source of morality (which, again, is not people, society, group-think, consensus, _etc_.). I often experience being true to what is good as opposing the _zeitgeist_, not simply to be anti-establishment or contrarian but because society in ways deviates from what is good.

In other words in some ways I may be stigmatized for acting in ways I think are right but are contrary to what is popular. It is often a more difficult path to walk regardless.


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

I know I'm unattractive, but that doesn't bother me. Actually I like it. People leave me alone because they're not interested in me.
I know my parents and my brother loves me, so that's not something I worry about at all.
I know I'm not useless, I've proved that many times.

INTP, by the way.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I understand.Still,personally I'd call it fear of being disrespected,considered unworthy,etc.Just like unattractive imo goes with unloved.


good point. and yes that is true not being smart enough lead smart people to belittle you which I also fear, but the main reason of that is because I measure myself based on smart people around me, if they are sarcastic with me or imply Im stupid it actually means I'm

I just meant being unattractive is by physical appearance and charisma, we all have seen many people pay a lot of money for cosmetic surgeries, or body building so it must be feeling of insecurity about self appearance.

I meant fear being unloved is like to avoid hurting others or sacrifice your needs so we don't lose their love.

thank you so much for feedback


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

School said:


> I know I'm unattractive, but that doesn't bother me. Actually I like it. People leave me alone because they're not interested in me.
> I know my parents and my brother loves me, so that's not something I worry about at all.
> I know I'm not useless, I've proved that many times.
> 
> INTP, by the way.


lucky you


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

Im FiNe said:


> Actually I think that the question is astute. I do not perceive morality as being a culturally spawned set of guidelines but rather an objective part of reality that we come to understand. So other people can help to correct, support, and guide others in being moral dependent upon how closely they come to the source of morality (which, again, is not people, society, group-think, consensus, _etc_.). I often experience being true to what is good as opposing the _zeitgeist_, not simply to be anti-establishment or contrarian but because society in ways deviates from what is good.
> 
> In other words in some ways I may be stigmatized for acting in ways I think are right but are contrary to what is popular. It is often a more difficult path to walk regardless.


your answer is a perfect explanation for Fi function!
that was insightful, thank you for your respond


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

"Useless or incompetitive"
ISFP
Type 4w3


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

Not being smart enough.

ENTP and 2w3.


----------

